# Harry Kane



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Febbraio 2015)

Harry Kane, attaccante inglese classe 93 del Tottenham e della Nazionale inglese Under-21. Soprannominato Hurricane, è un attaccante moderno, in grado di ricoprire oltre al ruolo di seconda punta anche quello di prima punta. Intelligente nei movimenti, è in possesso di un buon senso della posizione. A ciò unisce anche un'ottima resistenza fisica e un grande spirito combattivo e da molti è considerato come l'erede di Teddy Sheringham. 
Con la doppietta di ieri rifilata all'Arsenal e' a quota 12 reti in Premier League.
A me questo giocatore piace molto, che ne pensate voi?


----------



## Hammer (8 Febbraio 2015)

Lo adoro. Mi ha colpito nel match contro il Chelsea: doppietta, movimenti funzionali al gioco, posizionato perfettamente in campo


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Febbraio 2015)

Pensare che era vicino ad approdare al Livorno la scorsa stagione...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Pensare che era vicino ad approdare al Livorno la scorsa stagione...



Eh gia. Molto spesso i club italiani individuano giovani talenti prima degli altri ma il fatto e' che non si fidano ad investirci su, come ad esempio il Genoa con Lewandosky


----------



## Jino (8 Febbraio 2015)

Hurricane! Davvero devastante quest'anno, vedremo il prossimo anno se si saprà confermare su questi livelli.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Questo ragazzo mi ha sorpreso. Tra l'altro ha una forza fisica non indifferente.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Marzo 2015)

Aggiorno questa discussione, visto che il rendimento che sta avendo questo ragazzo mi induce a pensare che ci troviamo di fronte a un crack... Farei carte false per avere in rosa gente come lui, Depay, Anderson, Vazquez e Dybala.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Marzo 2015)

Stagione straordinaria, a partire dall'anno prossimo dovrà confermarsi.


----------



## Mou (30 Marzo 2015)

In questo momento penso sia l'attaccante più in forma del mondo, dove per attaccanti considero gli "umani", niente CR7 e Messi.


----------



## Jino (30 Marzo 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Stagione straordinaria, a partire dall'anno prossimo dovrà confermarsi.



Ed il difficile sarà appunto quello, staremo a vedere il prossimo anno quanto vale il ragazzo.


----------



## Shevchenko (1 Aprile 2015)

Non mi sembra niente di che. Secondo me è solo un miracolato. Il prossimo anno scomparirà.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Giugno 2015)

E' vero che deve confermarsi ma mi gasa da morire.

P.S. 70 mln per lui e Eriksen e passa la paura.

P.P.S. In coppia con Ibra.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Giugno 2015)

È il tipico giocatore inglese già con quotazioni astronomiche. Gioca in un campionato molto competitivo, è giovane e milita in una squadra che vende sempre a peso d'oro. È destinato a restare in Inghilterra.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> È il tipico giocatore inglese già con quotazioni astronomiche. Gioca in un campionato molto competitivo, è giovane e milita in una squadra che vende sempre a peso d'oro. È destinato a restare in Inghilterra.



Se gli offrissimo i soldi che avremmo dato a Martinez non lo so...alla fine non è neanche troppo mediatico.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se gli offrissimo i soldi che avremmo dato a Martinez non lo so...alla fine non è neanche troppo mediatico.


Ti sbagli... In Inghilterra è mediatico eccome. Sono quei tipici giocatori che per un verso o per un altro sono destinati a giocare in qualche big inglese.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ti sbagli... In Inghilterra è mediatico eccome. Sono quei tipici giocatori che per un verso o per un altro sono destinati a giocare in qualche big inglese.



Sì però non sto sentendo nulla su di lui, a parte il MU se ricordo, però nulla di che. E infatti penso che andrà lì, però se uno si muovesse subito almeno ci prova.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì però non sto sentendo nulla su di lui, a parte il MU se ricordo, però nulla di che. E infatti penso che andrà lì, però se uno si muovesse subito almeno ci prova.


Tu sei troppo giovane per ricordare, ma una volta quando il campionato italiano era super competitivo era praticamente impossibile per i club inglesi strappare un giocatore italiano da un club italiano. Oggi quei ruoli si sono invertiti: Kane è destinato a vestire la maglia di un club inglese, quasi sicuramente dello United.


----------

